#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Memo from GOD

## bhalothiya

To: You
Date: Today
From: The BOSS
Subject: Yourself
Reference: LIFE



I am God. Today I will be handling all of your problems.

Please Remember that I do not need your help.



If  life happens to deliver a situation to you that you cannot handle, do not attempt to resolve it. Kindly put it in the SFGTD (something for God to do) box. All situations will be resolved, but in My time, not yours.




Once the matter is placed into the box, do not hold onto it by worrying about it. Instead, focus on the wonderful things that are present in your life now.


If you find yourself stuck in traffic; dont despair. There are people in this world for whom driving is an unheard of privilege.


Should you have a bad day at work; think of the man who has been out of work for years.


Should you grieve the passing of another weekend; think of the woman in dire straits, working twelve hours a day, seven days a week to feed her children.


Should your car break down, leaving you miles away from assistance; think of the paraplegic who would love the opportunity to take that walk.


Should you despair over a relationship gone bad; think of the person who has never known what its like to love and be loved in return.


Should you find yourself at a loss and pondering what is life all about, asking what is my purpose? Be thankful. There are those who didnt live long enough to get the opportunity.


Should you find yourself the victim of other peoples bitterness,ignorance, smallness or insecurities; remember, things could be worse. You could be one of them!


Should you notice a new gray hair in the mirror; think of the cancer patient in chemo who wishes she had hair to examine.

----------

